# Uber Eats Employee ID



## justzxin

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

I am currently in a predicament. I have been looking for an 'employee ID' as an Uber Eats driver, but none of my mates don't know about it themselves - and I can't get a hold of the contact support as they just auto hangup on me everytime!

It's just for this gympass, I've found some excellent gym discounts for drivers but an employee ID is required to sign up and enrol.

Any ideas?


----------



## Akaash dev

Hi mate I’m also trying same things.
Any success?


----------

